# Curved scissors - need recommendation



## Oodlejpoodle's mom (Sep 11, 2009)

SusanG said:


> I'd like to get a pair of curved scissors for shaping Callie's top knot, legs, etc. I think I need about 7 1/2 for a mini, but what brand? Any of you experienced groomers - do you have a favorite brand that stays sharp? Is blunt nose best or not? I see prices from $20 up to $150. I don't want to go over $50, so what brand should I consider and is 7 1/2 about the right size?
> I've seen mention of a cc comb? Is that a brand? I don't see that on PetEdge.


The cc is for Chris Christensen for sale at Cherrybrook or Chrissy Systems. As far as the shears, Geib makes a decent entry level shear and so does Kenchii. Why don't you pm 3 dogs, she belongs to a grooming barter on facebook and may be able to find you a used pair of shears where you could get a better quality shear for cheaper. Ideally you should get to a grooming show and try them in your hand. Intergroom is in Secaucus, NJ in April, you could get everything you need there at very good prices.

Good luck, I'll check for shears on ebay and let you know if I see any deals.


----------



## SusanG (Aug 8, 2009)

Thank you, I appreciate your help!


----------



## msminnamouse (Nov 4, 2010)

I agree, it's really best to be able to feel them in your hand before deciding. What's good for me might be out of balance to you.


----------



## brownlikewoah (May 3, 2012)

I'm a Kenchii fan, I believe they probably have something entry level in that range. Skip the ball tips, they are for super beginners, and are clunky feeling, you want a really sharp edge with a smooth gliding feel. 7.5-8.5" would probably be fine for what you're looking for


----------



## msminnamouse (Nov 4, 2010)

I like my Aussie Dog shears. I have the poodle shears. They'll be even better when I get them sharpened as they came not as sharp as they could be. 

I don't find much need for curved shears myself, I seem to get better results with just the straight ones. I'm weird like that! I think in grooming schools, when they used to focus a lot more on scissor work, they'd make you get good with straights before letting you go to curved. 

But I also like the Heritage Stilettos, which are just a little more expensive.

I have small hands and appreciate short shank, off sets. It's what works for me.


----------



## 3dogs (Nov 3, 2010)

I love Barter Pet Groomers on FB. I just got a deal on the Andis 5 speed for $210 about the same as everyone else BUT I get free a 7,5,&3 finishing blades FREE. Stephen Toth has great monthly deals. Think the Kenchii sale just ended.

As for new in your range I have used Heritage shears for years & they hold an edge. Free sharpening as well from Heritage. I have Onyx a bit more, Ryans is in that price range & they have a return policy which is GREAT. Davis might have that price range BUT they are extreme curves.


----------



## 3dogs (Nov 3, 2010)

Forgot to attach the pictures of 3 brands I mentioned. Onyx is the smallest shear on the end, Ryan's Comfort Sharp in the middle, Davis extreme curve is what I call them longest on the end. Hope this helps.


----------



## SusanG (Aug 8, 2009)

Yes, thank you everyone. This gives me something to go on. I'm assuming that most of the other brands (like sold on pet edge) are not as good?


----------



## 3dogs (Nov 3, 2010)

I am not a fan of the Petedge brand. Master Equipment is their brand. I bought 2 pairs of their shears due to their return policy & both were returned the week I bought them. BUT since they do have the return policy & low shipping rates you might want to get a pair from them & from Ryan's, use both shears & make up your mind as to what feels best in your hands. I will have to look at the Heritage site to see what their policy is. If you live in a large town & have good dog shows then there should be vendors there to put shears in your hands.


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

*SusanG*: In case you're still shear shopping, this is the link to the FB BarterPetsGroomers *3dogs* posted about. Some super good stuff there, though I agree it's best to first get your hands on shears to see how you like the feel of them. Once you know the brands and sizes you prefer, you can "price shop" a bit!

https://www.facebook.com/groups/BARTERPETGROOMERS/


----------



## Sapphire-Light (Jun 9, 2010)

Great advice in this tread! is great for newcomers.

I have a question also on curved scissors, wish size would be recommend for a toy dog?


----------

